# bale netwrap bursting in Texas and Oklahoma



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

recent years , netwraps are bursting in Texas and Oklahoma ,but in Missouri 、Nebraska 、Kansas and South Dakota,the Netwraps are good ,not happen to burst, i have research the UV data in NASA website,and the data of UV in Missouri 、Nebraska and South Dakota is higher than Texas and Oklahoma,so the netwraps in higher UV states are ok, but in Texas and Oklahoma are not good,so i want to know the reason of netwraps in Texas and Oklahoma every year happen to burst


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Are you comparing same brand of net wrap?

The same crop (eg straw takes more wraps of NW in MY area)?

The same baler?

The same density settings?

Maybe I'm confused, is also a possibility :huh:

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Several years ago I bought a 1/2 a skid of net wrap and I did not store much hay outside I had no problem with it but I sold a role of net wrap to my neighbor and he stores all his hay outside and he had several bales break open. The dealer whose I bought the net wrap from got the money from the company and they bought the hay that broke open from my neighbor. It was Tama tech Net wrap


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Depends on the net wrap and how many wraps. The thinner the net wrap, the harder it is to keep consistent during manufacturing. If net is breaking after it is on the roll then it may need more wraps.


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

we have made a lot of experments,such as man-made aging test,choose the Q-LAB QUV instrument to test,and the irriationis 1.55w/nm/m2 UVA340 lamp,according to 1800 hours ,the tensile force of the netwrap is ok,andthe tensile force retention rate is above 85%. then we have put the newrap to high uv exposure field,and 1year later,the tensile force retention rate is above 85%.but somefarmers in Texas said,the netwrap can not use 3 monthand burst,so itis a inconceivable,the netwrap is use virgin HDPE resin,and add anti-uv additives (additives produce by BASF),maybe there is some. reasons to lead to netwrap break.


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

r82230 said:


> Are you comparing same brand of net wrap?
> 
> The same crop (eg straw takes more wraps of NW in MY area)?
> 
> ...





r82230 said:


> Are you comparing same brand of net wrap?
> 
> The same crop (eg straw takes more wraps of NW in MY area)?
> 
> ...


 every time,the farmers aslo said netwrap break,but not tell us the reason,and not talk about what crop ,maybe they have no idea to distinguish different crops and choose more wraps to netwrap.they always said the netwrap is not good, some netwrap bursting not by sun ,but also by man-made operation to lead the netwrap burst.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

As I stated when I replied to your similar post I've had very small amount of problems with Tama netwrap deteriorating from the sun. Some of my bales have been stored outside in the N Texas sun for over 2 yrs. I've seen some solid white net that didn't last the 1st year without some deterioration. Back when I was younger I baled 4500-5500 rd netwrapped bales per yr. YMMV.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The best way to make net burst on a bale is to make a bale that is not uniformly filled across its width, with too much chamber pressure, and put too little net on for the circumstances. Do that in cornstalks and you can make nearly every bale burst.

There is one odd situation I have seen, very dry tight cornstalk bales bursting the net some what after a prolonged period of wet weather. My assumption is that the material in the bale expanded when it took on moisture.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> The best way to make net burst on a bale is to make a bale that is not uniformly filled across its width, with too much chamber pressure, and put too little net on for the circumstances. Do that in cornstalks and you can make nearly every bale burst.
> 
> There is one odd situation I have seen, very dry tight cornstalk bales bursting the net some what after a prolonged period of wet weather. My assumption is that the material in the bale expanded when it took on moisture.


Yes the bales will expand and cause issues,never heard it in stalks but it can be problem in rotor wheat straw esp with NH baler cranked tight and under 3 wraps,we recommend 4 in that situation.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

haoyou110 said:


> recent years , netwraps are bursting in Texas and Oklahoma ,but in Missouri 、Nebraska 、Kansas and South Dakota,the Netwraps are good ,not happen to burst, i have research the UV data in NASA website,and the data of UV in Missouri 、Nebraska and South Dakota is higher than Texas and Oklahoma,so the netwraps in higher UV states are ok, but in Texas and Oklahoma are not good,so i want to know the reason of netwraps in Texas and Oklahoma every year happen to burst


I think you better re-examine a few things, UV rays higher in Northern states than Southern? Better tell that to the Equator then....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

stack em up said:


> I think you better re-examine a few things, UV rays higher in Northern states than Southern? Better tell that to the Equator then....


All areas of the earth receive the same hours of daylight per year. The angle of the sun is different at the higher latitudes, which would reduce UV exposure some. Another factor is altitude. Higher altitude = higher UV intensity.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> All areas of the earth receive the same hours of daylight per year. The angle of the sun is different at the higher latitudes, which would reduce UV exposure some. Another factor is altitude. Higher altitude = higher UV intensity.


Correct, those areas closer to the Equator have pronounced higher levels of UV radiation as they are closer to the Sun. That's why we have 2 ice caps at the North and South Pole.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Yes the bales will expand and cause issues,never heard it in stalks but it can be problem in rotor wheat straw esp with NH baler cranked tight and under 3 wraps,we recommend 4 in that situation.


+1 on the rotor straw, seems almost like a over compressed spring, something has to give if not enough wraps. They are something to see after the explosion too, wouldn't think it would that big of a pile.

Larry


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

stack em up said:


> I think you better re-examine a few things, UV rays higher in Northern states than Southern? Better tell that to the Equator then...


i said the uv radiant exposure in 2018,the Missouri and Nebraska are higher than Texas and Oklahoma,not all the northern states,you can look at the data from NASA website,i will give you the website,and in 2018, the uv of Florida is not higher than Missouri. NASA website:https://power.larc.nasa.gov/data-access-viewer/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Are they bursting every year or just one year in the last five? Lots of variables that we are lacking before passing judgement on the net wrap.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

How many times a roll is handled can also be a factor.

If a person is carrying them to the barn from the field and only handling them again to feed is less stressful on the net Compare that to someone hauling them home, unloading, loading again to sell, buyer unloading and handling again to feed.

A loose, floppy roll will come apart quicker than a nice tight well formed roll. If you spear the roll and it sags then it is time to gear down and move slow.


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

stack em up said:


> Are they bursting every year or just one year in the last five? Lots of variables that we are lacking before passing judgement on the net wrap.


from 2015 to 2019,at sep every year,there would happened to burst in Texas and Oklahoma,famers will not check the netwrap,but they see the bursting,they must to say,the netwrap was broken by UV,not check other factors.


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

Tim/South said:


> How many times a roll is handled can also be a factor.
> If a person is carrying then to the barn from the field and only handling them again to feed is less stressful on the net Compare that to someone hauling them home, unloading, loading again to sell, buyer unloading and handling again to feed.
> A loose, floppy roll will come apart quicker than a nice tight well formed roll. If you spear the roll and it sags then it is time to gear down and move slow.


each time we did not know how times the roll handled,but dealer sent the picture to me,which the bale was laying in field not to move to barn,and all tof these bursting bales expanded at middle,not the both ends.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

haoyou110 said:


> each time we did not know how times the roll handled,but dealer sent the picture to me,which the bale was laying in field not to move to barn,and all tof these bursting bales expanded at middle,not the both ends.





haoyou110 said:


> from 2015 to 2019,at sep every year,there would happened to burst in Texas and Oklahoma,famers will not check the netwrap,but they see the bursting,they must to say,the netwrap was broken by UV,not check other factors.


Well that clears it right up then doesn't it?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Clear as mud.
Im In Texas, and I bale a lot of rolls per year withe Tama wrap by john deere and pritchett wrap from Swmnhay. I have never had a roll explode. As Jim stated, I have left hay stacked outside for two or more years and not had rolls explode. My two cents.

Scott


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, one other bizarre thing I have seen in my life that led to damaged net/exploded bales. Deer. Yes, blankety blank ditch rats. I have seen it once that there was net damage to a bale that had to have come from a buck that took out his hormone driven irritation on a random bale in the back of a field. There was no other logical explanation for the damage.


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

clowers said:


> Clear as mud.Im In Texas, and I bale a lot of rolls per year withe Tama wrap by john deere and pritchett wrap from Swmnhay. I have never had a roll explode. As Jim stated, I have left hay stacked outside for two or more years and not had rolls explode. My two cents.Scott


farmers said in short time during 2 or 3 months to break ,and not supplied the used netwraps to me,so it is difficult to find the factors,our aging test and sloar exposue is always better.


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

stack em up said:


> Well that clears it right up then doesn't it?


yeah,so will know the burst reason.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Haoyou110, sounds like you work for this net wrap manufacturing company? And that all the bales that burst in question, all popped in the middle like a hernier? 
If this were the case, I would say it's a lack of engineering on the mfging side and a lack of round baling knowledge on the operators side not filling the chamber evenly enough and wrapping enough. 
Better instructions with pictures of results inside wrapper on net might educate the rookie, but what would I know I have never made a round bale in my life ! Seriously I never have!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

haoyou110

I would still like to know whom your employer is which you've avoiding revealing????????


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

Tx Jim said:


> haoyou110
> I would still like to know whom your employer is which you've avoiding revealing????????


we at forum to discuss promblem not refer to other questions,eg:you can tell me your id,your family and your deposit?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

rew up on a farm



haoyou110 said:


> we at forum to discuss promblem not refer to other questions,eg:you can tell me your id,your family and your deposit?


I didn't ask you to reveal your name,family,home address,bank acct # ONLY whom you're employed by!!!!

I have no problem revealing that I'm a self employed farmer that has custom baled hay in N Texas since 1987. I grew up on a farm & was employed by a JD dealer from '66-'87 AND this ain't my 1st Rodeo!


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

Tx Jim said:


> rew up on a farm
> 
> I didn't ask you to reveal your name,family,home address,bank acct # ONLY whom you're employed by!!!
> 
> I have no problem revealing that I'm a self employed farmer that has custom baled hay in N Texas since 1987. I grew up on a farm & was employed by a JD dealer from '66-'87 AND this ain't my 1st Rodeo!


hi,Jim
i work for our company 15 years,we sell the best plastic' additives for our customers, and know a lot knowledge of netwrap,many agriculture plastics products outside should use our additives,so the netwrap bursting in texas,we made lots of experiments ,and can prove the quality of netwrap is good,not can easy to burst,our customs to produce sunshade net,we can keep it the service life exceeds 10 years. so,we can insure the qualities of netwrap is good,but there are some reasons to lead burst,so i want folks to share more experience for the bursting question.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

haoyou110 said:


> we at forum to discuss promblem not refer to other questions,eg:you can tell me your id,your family and your deposit?


????????!!!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

haoyou110 said:


> farmers said in short time during 2 or 3 months to break ,and not supplied the used netwraps to me,so it is difficult to find the factors,our aging test and sloar exposue is always better.


I have baled hay in North East Texas for 35 years and have not had a bale burst open as you have explained. I have had bad bales due to extremely short bermuda grass during serious drought conditions (2011). Also, not enough net wrap applied at times due operator error, thats me. I currently use 2.25 wraps by monitor setting. I use either tame wrap from John Deere dealer and pritchett wrap from SWmnhay. Just my two cents on bursting bales.

Scott


----------



## haoyou110 (Sep 22, 2019)

[quote name="clowers" post="972468" timestamp="1569558373"]I have baled hay in North East Texas for 35 years and have not had a bale burst open as you have explained. I have had bad bales due to extremely short bermuda grass during serious drought conditions (2011). Also, not enough net wrap applied at times due operator error, thats me. I currently use 2.25 wraps by monitor setting. I use either tame wrap from John Deere dealer and pritchett wrap from SWmnhay. Just my two cents on bursting bales.Scott[/quote

first the netwrap dealers said burst in 2 or 3 months from thier customs,not we say the netwrap burst at short time.second the netwarp is pruduced by virgin HDPE and add better anti-uv addtives ,so if not add anti-uv addives in netwrap,the netwrap will not burst during 2 or months.third there were.some others factors to lead to burst. i workfor plastics anti-uv 15years,including pe,pp,ABS,PA,PET and so on.so the netwrap has broken in texas 5 years and Oklahoma,but not happened in other states ,so there are some reasons such as man-made,and handle factors.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haoyou110 said:


> first the netwrap dealers said burst in 2 or 3 months from thier customs,not we say the netwrap burst at short time.second the netwarp is pruduced by virgin HDPE and add better anti-uv addtives ,so if not add anti-uv addives in netwrap,the netwrap will not burst during 2 or months.third there were.some others factors to lead to burst. i workfor plastics anti-uv 15years,including pe,pp,ABS,PA,PET and so on.so the netwrap has broken in texas 5 years and Oklahoma,but not happened in other states ,so there are some reasons such as man-made,and handle factors.


I think that our people in Texas and Oklahoma have made it clear that they are not familiar with net wrap bales bursting. We have NO answers for you and you will have to search somewhere else for clues to your problem. Sorry, we cannot help you here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

first the netwrap dealers said burst in 2 or 3 months from thier customs,not we say the netwrap burst at short time.second the netwarp is pruduced by virgin HDPE and add better anti-uv addtives ,so if not add anti-uv addives in netwrap,the netwrap will not burst during 2 or months.third there were.some others factors to lead to burst. i workfor plastics anti-uv 15years,including pe,pp,ABS,PA,PET and so on.so the netwrap has broken in texas 5 years and Oklahoma,but not happened in other states ,so there are some reasons such as man-made,and handle factors.[/quote]

Go look at it yourself then you would know.Your profile claims you are in Texas so take a drive yourself and check it out.***


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems as if Mr. hayoyou110 is not being truthful about his location. I checked the IP address.....Shanghai.

Vacation time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

As I suspected. Thanks Vol!


----------

